# sw per modificare (annotare, sottolineare) pdf

## lordalbert

Ciao. Sapete se c'è qualche sw che permette di scrivere appunti, note, a margine di un pdf? Magari sottolineare/evidenziare delle righe, un po' come si fa con un normale foglio di carta. Sarebbe una cosa ottima secondo me. Forse pretendo troppo..

Mi sembra di aver visto che Acrobat 9 (in realtà è una versione a pagamento, non il semplice reader) permette di fare ciò, e molto di più.

Secondo voi queste funzionalità verranno introdotte in evince/okular o qualche altro programma per linux, prima o poi?  O magari ci sono già e io non li conosco?

----------

## djinnZ

gimp può farlo senza troppi problemi.

----------

## lordalbert

Poi provo. Nel frattempo ho scoperto dell'esistenza di Xournal, un programma molto carino, che permette di scrivere annotazioni su un foglio quaderno-style, tenere una specie di diario/journal, ma a parte questo, annotare/evidenziare/disegnare sui pdf in modo comodissimo! Del tutto naturale.

Magari anche gimp lo faceva e non lo sapevo, adesso lo provo! 

Più che altro cercavo un visualizzatore pdf, quindi comodo per leggersi un ebook in pdf. E non credo che gimp sia comodissimo a tal proposito. Lo stesso xournal pecca della modalità "presentazione", il "full-screen" non è esattamente la stessa cosa. Però è già qualcosa  :Smile: 

----------

## MajinJoko

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> Xournal

 

 :Shocked: 

Ma è fantastico!

Grazie mille, emerso e già utilizzando!

----------

## Ic3M4n

okular 4.x lo fa.

----------

## lordalbert

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   Xournal 
> 
> Ma è fantastico!
> 
> Grazie mille, emerso e già utilizzando!

 

Vero?  :Very Happy:  Anche a me piace un casino! L'ho scoperto per caso leggendo en.wikipedia.org nella pagina "sw per pdf"

soprattutto, è SEMPLICISSIMO. Anche se sarebbe bello avere questa funzione in un pdf reader

Però non mi è chiara una frase:

 *Quote:*   

>  and also has support for the high subpixel resolution provided by the XInput system of X11, and by most Graphics Tablets and Tablet PC displays.

 

Che intende con la storia dell'high subpixel resolution by X11?

Per quanto riguarda Okular... ho visto dopo, però scrive una specie di post-it, che si apre quando clicci sopra, giusto? (dagli screenshot è sembrato così). Con Xournal scrivi proprio del testo all'interno del pdf. Poi se possibile vorrei aspettare ancora un po' prima di usare kde4, è ancora poco stabile e poco maturo per i miei gusti  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

puoi mettere i post it od evidenziare il testo e mettere delle note sul testo evidenziato. Non mi sembra malaccio come approccio.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> puoi mettere i post it od evidenziare il testo e mettere delle note sul testo evidenziato. Non mi sembra malaccio come approccio.

 

Si si, non male. Adesso però, prima di passare a kde4 (lo so che non sono obbligato ad usare okular su kde4, ma è meglio) aspetto un po'. Ho già intenzione di farlo, però vorrei far maturare un po' il progetto. Ha messo fin troppa carne al fuoco, introducendo grandi ed importanti cambiamenti, e vorrei aspettare che diventi più maturo  :Smile: 

A proposito, è possibile cambiare i metadati di un pdf? Intendo l'autore, il titolo, data di creazione, etc etc...

----------

## lordalbert

aggiornamento: con Xournal però non è possibile salvere il file pdf modificato  :Sad: 

Nel senso che salva solo nel suo formato .xoj ... apribile solo da lui credo. Ho provato a fargli salvare in pdf, ma poi il file non viene aperto nè da lui nè da altri lettori pdf.

Quindi l'unico metodo sensato è quello adottato da okular

----------

## MajinJoko

Però puoi sempre esportare il pdf, oppure (ma è un ripiego inutile) stamparlo su una stampante pdf.

Non è (quasi) la stessa cosa?

----------

## lordalbert

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> Però puoi sempre esportare il pdf, oppure (ma è un ripiego inutile) stamparlo su una stampante pdf.
> 
> Non è (quasi) la stessa cosa?

 

ops.. non avevo notato la funzione "export to pdf"  :Very Happy:  sorry!  :Smile: 

----------

